# Practice your Spanish



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it!
cita cilta
:lol:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hope you enjoy it!
> cita cilta
> :lol:


¡Me **** en Steve Hall y Stravinsky!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hope you enjoy it!
> cita cilta
> :lol:


Good idea PW......I think:confused2:

Will have a go at that later and see how I get on :ranger:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmmmm.....figures!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

True, so true! I think or do I think - OMG now I'm getting confused.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> True, so true! I think or do I think - OMG now I'm getting confused.


Steve, you had some pertinent surgery you want to let us know about, instead of spending that money dealing with your dementia?!?!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hope you enjoy it!
> cita cilta
> :lol:


Ha ha. I think this is about the first time I have understood a Spanish joke straight away. :clap2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

And Talullah's is good too!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Ha ha. I think this is about the first time I have understood a Spanish joke straight away. :clap2:


Good for you!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Whoooosh...its gone right over my head??!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But I want to know which nobel prize winner said it!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

.......and who scored the winning goal?


----------

